# Exhaust getting louder over time??



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all, this is a weird one. 

About 2 months ago I put a Spintech 2.5 cat-back exhaust on the goat with the x pipe connection and 3 in tips. The second I fired it up after installation I was bummed out because it was really quiet, alot quieter than the flows that came on the car when I bought it. Over time its been getting louder and louder and I finally checked for leaks and the whole system is seamless.

So here I am 2 months later and I thought I was going crazy but I guess its true.. many of my friends and myself noticed my exhaust is now like 3 times louder/raspier than when it was brand new. 

I am now happy with the sound my car has but has anyone else heard of this or had this happen? I've owned several different vehicles with different systems and never experienced this.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I doubt it's the mufflers. I've had SpinTechs on for 4-5 years and they're the same as when I put them on. There's nothing in them to "wear". It may be somethings else like your cats.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Idk its really weird.. as far as performance from the day I put them on everythings still the same


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have heard this happen quite often actually. Not necessarily just with Spintech, but I have talked to many people who have had this same thing happen to them. My buddies Camaro did the same thing. I witnessed it over a few months lol To tell you the truth though, I have no idea what could be the cause. Very strange indeed


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I think it has to do with the heat cycle within the pipes causing it to "break in". I have heard after a couple hundred miles it gets louder or raspier. Like I said, it's quite common


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

this happened to me but i have magnaflows. i got used to it so it seemed to get quiet.. then all of a sudden a few months later they seem kind of loud now.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Its called breaking in your exhaust. If you've never heard of it... im sorry i find you to be sort of stupid. All exhaust systems break in from install to about 2 tanks of gas ran through them, unless you have staright pipes (no resriction). I just put Magnaflows on my GOAT, it didnt even start having a rumble for about 200 miles and now its starting poping.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^ Not all people are aware of this. Calling someone "stupid" is a redundant comment. This is a forum where people learn and share their experiences. No need for ignorant remarks of that nature. OP had a very good question. For people who are not aware of this, it tends to be a surprising event. You yourself only look deficient calling someone a name like that.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Its called breaking in your exhaust. If you've never heard of it... im sorry i find you to be sort of stupid. All exhaust systems break in from install to about 2 tanks of gas ran through them, unless you have staright pipes (no resriction). I just put Magnaflows on my GOAT, it didnt even start having a rumble for about 200 miles and now its starting poping.


You know whats stupid.. people who can't just chat on forums about stuff dealing with there vehicles and bashing legitimate & valid points. And for your info I've grown up around plenty of vehicles and have fully restored a Buick Grand National and a Chevelle with my dad.. and also helped build idk how many stock cars. This isn't my first rodeo buddy I've had several aftermarket exhaust systems on all of my vehicles I've owned and this hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

muddobberz said:


> You know whats stupid.. people who can't just chat on forums about stuff dealing with there vehicles and bashing legitimate & valid points. And for your info I've grown up around plenty of vehicles and have fully restored a Buick Grand National and a Chevelle with my dad.. and also helped build idk how many stock cars. This isn't my first rodeo buddy I've had several aftermarket exhaust systems on all of my vehicles I've owned and this hasn't happened yet.


Ignore it man. This is why the other forum has turned into such a hell hole. 

Back on topic though. I have had my goat for 3 years now, and I have a full magnaflow system on it. I have noticed it change in tone. I thought the same thing, but just figured it had to do with the more miles added on to it. Definitely is a difference though


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

lol yep.. one of my friends actually asked me the other day if I threw cutouts on and he couldn't believe it was actually getting louder on its own.. What else is done to your car man?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Kooks Long Tube Headers
CAI
Magnaflow Cat Back
B&M Shifter
Spec Clutch

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a cam. Can't wait to do so! Custom grind by Ed Curtis at FTI. Just trying to get the funds. School is killin' me right now lol

O, and I'm the only GTO painted a Straight Black rather than PBM!!


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm grinding my teeth... but I think I'm ordering my cam/ headers this week and gonna get them professionally installed and dyno tuned at the same time. And yeah dude your post about it getting keyed but your car looks awesome now! whats the grind on the cam?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah man. What a mission that was. O well. You live and you learn right? lol

When you order from FTI, Ed contacts you about the exact cam your looking for. He doesn't give you the exact specs until it is purchased and shipped. It is a Streetsweeper cam, but no specifics yet. The guy has an impeccable track record. I have been told that he really knows what he is doing with GTOs. The reviews on his cams has been fa-nominal, so I am not to worried about not knowing. Adds to the suspense!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> Yeah man. What a mission that was. O well. You live and you learn right? lol
> 
> When you order from FTI, Ed contacts you about the exact cam your looking for. He doesn't give you the exact specs until it is purchased and shipped. It is a Streetsweeper cam, but no specifics yet. The guy has an impeccable track record. I have been told that he really knows what he is doing with GTOs. The reviews on his cams has been fa-nominal, so I am not to worried about not knowing. Adds to the suspense!!


You'll be happy if the tuner tunes it right. StreetSweepers series are awesome cams to all around kick butt.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> You'll be happy if the tuner tunes it right. StreetSweepers series are awesome cams to all around kick butt.


Yeah that was part of the benefit of the StreetSweeper. When I spoke to Ed, he said that my specific grind will give me great power throughout all RPM ranges, and not sacrifice a lot of low end power. I am very excited to pull the trigger on the kit he has listed for me. Just trying to accumulate more funds lol


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's called seasoning, but that only happens with resonators (mufflers) which contain fiberglass packing and not chambered mufflers. My Bassani took a good 1500 miles to get as loud as it is now (which is still pretty tame). What it is, is carbon settling into the fibers and reducing the frequency absorption efficiency... reduces the surface area of the material.

I'm almost wondering if you've got a bad exhaust gasket... did you reuse the factory gasket?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> It's called seasoning, but that only happens with resonators (mufflers) which contain fiberglass packing and not chambered mufflers. What it is, is carbon settling into the fibers and reducing the frequency absorption efficiency... reduces the surface area of the material.


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Had the same thing happen with my GTO however I'm running glass packs, which is bound to happen. It's inevitable unless you run straight pipes or non-packed mufflers. Poncho Dan nailed it.


----------

